# Conti board lenth in BnQ?



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

Does anyone know off the top of thier heads what lengths they sell it in?

I know its 60cm wide, but cant recall the length options??

Cheers


----------



## thecricketkiller (Mar 27, 2009)

6ft and 8ft by 12" and 18" i think


----------



## Wirral Exotic Suppliers (Jun 2, 2009)

normaly 8 ft


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

(L)2000 x (W)150 x (T)18mm 
(L)2000 x (W)250 x (T)18mm
(L)2000 x (W)450 x (T)18mm 
(L)1000 x (W)575 x (T)18mm 
(L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

zon3k said:


> (L)2000 x (W)150 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)250 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)450 x (T)18mm
> (L)1000 x (W)575 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm


yeah thats the one!
cheers!


dont suppose you know prices too :whistling2: lol


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

everything you need should be here
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories<{9372016}%2fcategories<{9372053}%2fcategories<{9372277}%2fcategories<{9392118}&fh_reftheme=promo_159030093%2cseeall%2c%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories<{9372016}%2fcategories<{9372053}%2fcategories<{9372277}&fh_refview=summary&icamp=ns_2
just happened to have the page open when you asked the first time lol


----------



## jack_rep (Sep 11, 2008)

zon3k said:


> everything you need should be here
> http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories<{9372016}%2fcategories<{9372053}%2fcategories<{9372277}%2fcategories<{9392118}&fh_reftheme=promo_159030093%2cseeall%2c%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB%2fcategories<{9372016}%2fcategories<{9372053}%2fcategories<{9372277}&fh_refview=summary&icamp=ns_2
> just happened to have the page open when you asked the first time lol


cheers


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

do u know if they sell runners in there?
i dont know what the hell to look for on their site!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

never seen 2 channel glass runners in my local one but Loobylou211 sells them on here. nice and cheap and fast delivery.


----------



## zon3k (Jun 7, 2009)

thanks for the heads up, closed for a month now though!
i guess it will be ebay after all :lol2:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

could try Lotus Nut, although he's going on holiday and also Exotic Reptile Housing.


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

zon3k said:


> do u know if they sell runners in there?
> i dont know what the hell to look for on their site!


go to any good glazier...


----------



## alan1 (Nov 11, 2008)

jack_rep said:


> Does anyone know off the top of thier heads what lengths they sell it in?
> 
> I know its 60cm wide, but cant recall the length options??
> 
> Cheers


melamine faced...

6' and 8' lengths... 6", 9", 12", 15", 18", 21", 24" widths


----------



## Lizard Loft (Mar 1, 2008)

zon3k said:


> do u know if they sell runners in there?
> i dont know what the hell to look for on their site!


PM'd you : victory:


----------



## Griffster (Feb 5, 2009)

zon3k said:


> (L)2000 x (W)150 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)250 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)450 x (T)18mm
> (L)1000 x (W)575 x (T)18mm
> (L)2000 x (W)600 x (T)18mm


£23.95 for the largest- bought 4 today
£17ish or just under for the 2000x450x18 as from 2/3 months ago


----------

